# Eyes open or closed while kissing



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I know it's totally freaky kissing with your eyes open. But I just can't help it. I haven't kissed anyone in a long time though - maybe I would do better now. So which is it for you? Do you kiss with eyes open or closed?

It won't let me post the poll!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Closed. But then, her being imaginary _and_ invisible, I couldn't see her even if I opened my eyes.

What options did you want on your poll? Just 'Open' and 'Closed'?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

How about not kissing at all?

That's my usual activity.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Closed if I'm into it, open if I'm not.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Closed.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Closed. Always.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I've never done it before, but I think I'd prefer closed for some reason.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

In long make-out sessions, I open up my eyes from time to time just to see what is going on in the surroundings.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know. Whether my eyes are open or not is not the first thing on my mind in such a situation.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

how about wide open, with my eyes rolled into the back of my head


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Closed


----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

always. maintain. eye . contact.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Closed. But then, her being imaginary _and_ invisible, I couldn't see her even if I opened my eyes.
> 
> What options did you want on your poll? Just 'Open' and 'Closed'?


 Yes - just opened or closed. But I got a message that said 'service unavaiable"


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Closed for me. It helps me just to concentrate on the kiss and less on the surroundings. But I've known people who, if it's a good kiss and they enjoy it, will keep their eyes open so they can 'take everything in, including the other person's expression.'


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Honestly, I would prefer her eyes to be closed. I don't want her to see my acne that closely - she'd leave me.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't know anyone who keeps their eyes open while kissing besides the odd glance of course. Two people french kissing while staring into each others eyes 2 inches away would look a bit freaky!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

A quick glance together can be kewl, but not a full on "look into my eyes, not around the eyes"


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Closed for firsts, open for later.

And anyway, you want to see the reaction when you bite someone, don't you?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

iwearshirts said:


> how about wide open, with my eyes rolled into the back of my head


sexy


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

cross your eyes, chicks love that


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Closed please, otherwise it's creepy!



iwearshirts said:


> how about wide open, with my eyes rolled into the back of my head


Hawt


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

Closed!! open is awkward lol


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

Closed, cause if they're open I get easily distracted lol


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

iwearshirts said:


> how about wide open, with my eyes rolled into the back of my head


Such a turn on! xD


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

komorikun:1059492121 said:


> In long make-out sessions, I open up my eyes from time to time just to see what is going on in the surroundings.


Lol me too.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Open, mostly. I realize I'm different than most. I can't really help it sometimes.



CourtneyB said:


> ...will keep their eyes open so they can 'take everything in, including the other person's expression.


I guess this would apply to me as well.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

closed for the most part


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Mostly closed, I opened them for like 1 - 3 seconds for whatever reason.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

closed


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

when the lips detached from each other you slowly open your eyes , take a glimpse and then go again.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Open, with the lights _on_.

(closed)


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

komorikun said:


> In long make-out sessions, I open up my eyes from time to time just to see what is going on in the surroundings.


this ^


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Closed...I get unnerved if their eyes are open.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

my eyes are ususally just semi-open, but it's closer on the closed side


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Definitely closed. If his eyes were open, I'd feel awkward and judged. I'd also probably think I'm doing something wrong lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

closed


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I don't know :stu never been kissed.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I imagine kissing with both people having their eyes open would make it super intense :lol
Would be so fun(ny) to try.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Closed


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I wouldn't know... :rain


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

Closed! Open would be really awkward.


----------



## Follow (Jul 18, 2011)

My boyfriend tried to kiss me while we were walking one time and I tripped over the sidewalk, almost falling, because I had my eyes closed and couldn't see where I was going. I then realized that there are some situations in which it is probably advised to keep your eyes open during a kiss. However, for the most part, I prefer to keep my eyes closed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I do both honestly.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Closed, but with little peeks here and there. 

Lol @ bumping this thread though. xD


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Wide as they can stand and no blinking. It's really romantic when he finally opens his eyes to find me staring into his soul.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> It's really romantic when he finally opens his eyes to find me staring into his soul.


Aww


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I've had more than one ex tell me they loved watching me and listening to the sounds I make sometimes....at certain moments lmao. Yeah this isn't 18+ so I won't get any more descriptive, but it wasn't always when reaching the final destination. Sometimes it was just kissing, sometimes it was a lot, lot further along than that.

And I'll be totally honest, the first (and second and third) time I heard them say that I was kind of creeped out a bit....only because I cannot for the life of me imagine what I must look like....I mean, I guess I look like I'm in absolute heaven....but if you're like me then you get so, so lost in her, and you get so lost in the moment that time completely disappears and...everything else disappears for a while except for her, concentrating on her mind and body.

I just have a difficult time doing it with my eyes opened....I think because since my first kiss, and my first French kiss, my first a lot of things I've talked about before on this site (that happened when I was 12 and probably way too young) we always did it with eyes closed. I've had exes (my last ex wife for ex) actually ask me to have sex with eyes wide open and I did and it was a huge, huge turn on, I really don't think you can get more intimate than that....but it just doesn't feel....right to me sometimes because I've always had eyes closed, from the first time I kissed. And from the first time....for everything else.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

closed. like a hollywood kiss. but if either one of us peeks, that'd be okay.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mostly closed. If it goes on for a while then occasionally open my eyes.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

will see


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I can picture both


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Open, eyes always open scanning for nearby danger in case someone attacks.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Open, eyes always open scanning for nearby danger in case someone attacks.


I like the way you think.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I never really thought about it but probably closed. I just get pretty weirded out by stuff like that easily. If I had my eyes open I'd find myself stopping and thinking "WTF is going on here and why do I need a closeup of the bridge of someone's nose from two inches away?"


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Closed for making out; open for grandmother and most of my relatives. They're expert pickpockets. Cross-eyed for pets.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I like both but initially kissing a girl I like to lean in with my eyes open then close for the kiss then the two of us magically open our eyes at the same time...


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Cross-eyed and open seems to work for me!


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Personally, it's both. I used to switch it up; it depends on my preference at the time.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I like the way you think.


Indeed, it might _seem_ a good idea to shut your eyes when kissing, like something out of a dreamy romantic video. But when you reach my advanced years there will usually be an enemy or two lurking nearby, fork in hand, patiently biding their time, waiting for exactly this kind of moment to mount a brutal assault on your person.



farfegnugen said:


> Closed for making out; open for grandmother and most of my relatives. They're expert pickpockets. Cross-eyed for pets.


You have a sensible and well thought out kissing policy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiss with one eye o-pen
Grip your partner tight

Exit fare
Enter air
Kiss my lips
off to saving sinking ships

:lol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't know since I've never kissed.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes. Although, this brief moment where I wanted to take a glimpse: wide-eyed stare right back at me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It won't make any difference if you get mono.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Open!~ ...usually kinda creepy but that's just me I guess.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> It won't make any difference if you get mono.


lmfao


----------

